# Blind Maltese Mix at Shelter Needs Good Home - Northeast Florida



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Blind Maltese Mix at Shelter Needs Good Home - Northeast Florida

https://www.facebook.com/jaxanimals/posts/943374769114110:0

Contact info: Tabby 904-269-6342 ext 6 at Clay County Animal Control in 
Green Cove Springs FL

Clay County Animal Care and Control 
3984 State Road 16 West
Green Cove Springs, FL 32043
(904) 269-6342


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Photo of the blind Maltese mix at the shelter. Adoption or foster needed ->


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww what a sweetie. I clicked on link and it says he got a foster home. Yippeeee


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad he has a foster home. He doesn't really look like he's a Maltese in that second photo. I'm sure he's so much more comfortable now that his eyes have been removed after seeing what they looked like.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh that's good he's in a home now. He's happy tonite.


----------

